
China's Dystopian Tech Could Be Contagious - colinprince
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/02/chinas-dangerous-dream-of-urban-control/553097/?single_page=true
======
CM30
Honestly, I'm more worried that moronic politicians/governments inspired by
China's 'success' will implement the same ideas officially than companies
doing something like this. There's a dangerous percentage of people in
'Western' governments who seem to think things done by China would work
fantastically in their own nations in the same way similar people wanted the
school system to work more like the one in other Asian countries a decade or
so ago.

